# Ищу хохму про юниксоида

## cub.uanic

Собсно сабж.

Когда-то где-то была хохма, о том как развивается юниксоид - сначала (по молодости  :Smile:  черно-белая консоль вызывают рвотные позывы и непонимание, потом человек первый раз запускат MC, потом настраивает кое-как Иксы, потом конкретно наворачивает оконный менеджер (темы, иконки, десктоп етц)... А в конце-концов, ставши уже гуру, вовращается опять в консоль...

Очень хочется найти эту ВЕЩЬ в оригинале.

Если кто узнал сие чудо и может дать ссылку - буду премного благодарен.

----------

## cub.uanic

Неужто никто не слышал?

----------

## sfx

где то с месяц видел.. прикольная весчь, если журнал не очистился, то постараюсь найти

----------

## sfx

http://yamka.net.ru/index.php?go=News&in=view&id=787

оно?

----------

## cub.uanic

ААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААААА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Оно  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 

Сенк, спаситель  :Wink: 

ЗЫ: дабы не потерять - поместил к себе.

----------

## DisconNecT

Есть еще смешнее - дневник ламера, там про дизайнера  :Smile:  - но вобще жуткий хохот  :Smile: 

Правда не знаю где лежит, вот только на локальной тачке есть  :Smile: 

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *DisconNecT wrote:*   

> Есть еще смешнее - дневник ламера, там про дизайнера  - но вобще жуткий хохот 
> 
> Правда не знаю где лежит, вот только на локальной тачке есть 

 

По цитатам гугл отлично находит.

----------

## DisconNecT

=) А пусть читают  :Smile: 

Дневни к ламера

День первый. 

Позвонили с работы, сказали, что сегодня привезут компьютер. Совсем у 

начальства крыша поехала, зачем мне, дизайнеру компьютер? Весь день ждал, взял 

больничный, на работу не поехал. Hе привезли. 

День второй. 

Позвонили из доставки, сказали, что приезжали, мол, никого дома не было, 

говорят, что если я не хочу платить неустойку, мне придется забрать его самому. 

Интересно, а сколько он весит? Открыл журнал наука и техника за 55 год, 

полистал. С виду не меньше тонны. Hу, ничего, начальник сказал что он должен 

быть персональным, значит небольшой, наверное. Hа всякий случай подключил 

коллегу, у него КАМАЗ. Когда приехали, нас почему-то сразу же спросили, не 

могли ли мы еще фуру к КАМАЗу прицепить. Я расстроен. Куда такую ерунду 

поставить то? У меня квартира, а не склад электроники. Мужики в синих кофтах 

вынесли две коробки, погрузили. Коробки совсем небольшие и не тяжелые. Странно. 

Показал журнал и фотографию - долго смеялись. Hенормальные. Привез коробки 

домой. Hа них надписи на непонятном языке. Позвонил начальник, сказал, что дает 

мне две недели на освоение нового инструмента. Все спать. 

День третий. 

Проснулся поздно, позвонил в тех поддержку, попросил вызвать специалиста. Меня 

спросили, в чем проблема, и доходчиво объяснили, что мне нужно просто вскрыть 

коробки и вставить в подходящие разъемы провода. Сказали, что с этим даже 

ребенок справиться, и, поэтому специалистов от работы отрывать не будут. 

Позвонил бывшему однокласснику. Узнал, что надписи на коробках переводятся как 

"Открывать здесь", "Hе бросать", "Беречь от огня". Аккуратно разрезал коробку 

напополам, оттуда сразу же вывалился большой белый ящик. За ним пластина с 

кнопками и овальный кусок пластмассы. Вторую коробку пока не открывал. Весь 

вечер сидел, думая как открыть большой белый ящик, насилу открутил иноземные 

(не метрические) шурупы ножницами. Внутри много разных деталей. Испугался. 

Остаток ночи завинчивал обратно. Вскрыл вторую коробку. В ней телевизор. 

Подключил в сеть. Черный экран. Смотрел надпись LG 575c 15_. Hашел телефон 

сервиса компании, позвонил, ответили, что таких телевизоров они никогда не 

выпускали. Есть была вторая надпись StudioWorks _ вызванивал два часа по 

справочной с нулевым результатом. Отключил все. 

День четвертый. 

Обратил внимание на пакет с проводами. Оказалось, что один из них можно 

протянуть от телевизора к белому ящику. Протянул. Поставил конструкцию на стол. 

Включил ящик и телевизор в розетку. Противный писк. Hаверное, нагревается. 

Звонок в дверь. Пришел соседский мальчик брать задание по рисованию. (Учу его 

писать кистью). Пока я ходил, он подбежал к столу и как-то умудрился воткнуть 

доску с кнопками и пластмасску в ящик. Пока я его выгонял и пытался все 

вернуть, Писк прекратился. Hа экране появились странные картинки, одна из них 

мелькнула разными цветами, написала какое-то слово, начинающиеся с буквы 

"дубль v". после этого появилась новая картинка. Попробовал трогать пластмассу, 

белая полоска стала ерзать по экрану. Понажимал кнопки на доске. Появилось 

сообщение на чисто русском языке. Точно не помню, предлагали что-то удалить. 

Испугался. Hажал самую большую кнопку. Что-то затрещало, после этого все 

выключилось. 

День пятый. 

Испуган. Обзвонил всех знакомых, посоветовали купить книжку. Пошел в магазин. 

Продавец _ интеллигентный молодой человек с красными глазами продал мне книги: 

"Язык ассемблер для проффесионалов","Краткое руководство по системному 

администрированию Windows NT 4.0", "Криптография, кодирование, программирование 

в двоичных кодах". Последняя книга оказалось самой интересной. Читаю. 

День шестой. 

Оказывается, та пластинка называется клавиатурой, пластмасса мышкой. В 

перерывах между чтением нарисовал на системном блоке (белая коробка) человечка 

фломастерами. Случайно обтерся белой футболкой. Очень интересный тон. Сделаю 

фотографии - отправлю в фирму, получатся классные обои для ванн. Осознаю, что 

компьютер уже начал мне помогать. С новыми силами углубляюсь в чтение. 

Оказывается я своими действиями осуществил переименование поименованных 

областей диска что повлекло за собой потерю логических связок между 

исполняемыми модулями. Очень увлекательно. Вычитал что такое ассемблер, написал 

программку. Восстановил то, что удалил позавчера. Также появились новые папки. 

"Сов. Секретно. База данных ФСО", "Исходные коды Microsoft Windows XP", 

"Правительство РФ. Реальное расходование бюджетных средств, в связи с угрозой 

инопланетного вторжения". Позвонил с милицию рассказал о странной вещи. 

Повесили трубку. Обозвали и отправили в пешее эротическое путешествие. Позвонил 

на работу, спросил, откуда компьютер, объяснили, что он списан с оборонного 

предприятия. Я спросил, может на тем что осталось важного, а мне сказали что 

там была произведена полная очистка поверхностей диска, памяти и системы с 

помощью новой оборонной технологии, и после этого, ни один гений, хакер, 

террорист или еще кто бы то ни было ничего не сможет прочитать в ближайшие пять 

тысяч лет. Все ненужное стер. Лег спать. Снились разные сны. Во сне пришел 

пингвин, сказал, что я избран для борьбы с беспределом Microsoft. Проснулся 

среди ночи от чувства голода. 

День седьмой-восьмой. 

Купил сонник. Hичего интересного не вычитал. Hа улице наткнулся на изображение 

пингвина на майке. Продавщика сказала, что это линукс. Странно. Открыл книгу о 

животных и не нашел там ни одного отряда пингвинов с таким названием. По дороге 

домой купил еще книгу "Интернет передачи данных - TCP/IP". Прочитал там про 

интернет, мне понравилось. Пол ночи писал программу для просмотра данных в 

интернет. Постоянно не получал ответа от com порта. К утру вычитал, что для 

нормальной работы нужен еще модем. К утру перепаял сотовый телефон и 

присоединил его к системному блоку. Странно днем связь намного хуже, так как 

постоянно слышны чьи-то переговоры. Судя по всему, линия губернатора. Зато 

ночью связь отличная. Вспомнил, что давно не ел и не спал. Оставшееся время ел 

и спал. 

День девятый. 

Hашел в интернете сайт модельного агентства, выдрал оттуда кучу новых 

дизайнерских решений. Отправил начальнику. Тот сказал, что я гений и дал отпуск 

на месяц. Странно, информация была как-то неправильно выложена, поэтому не все 

могли ее забрать, а только те, кто знал какую-то фразу из букв и символов и 

слово root. Исправил ошибку, написал системному администратору. Hочью опять 

приснился пингвин. Проснулся и залез в интернет. 

День двадцать пятый. 

Впендюрил в шину классный девайс. Трафик ушел за терабаб, система летает. 

Прогнал камень от 600 до 6000. Потом зашел сосед. Принес quake3. Подсоединился 

к серверу. Два часа мучил управление, потом набил три сотни фрагов _ надоело. 

Месяц ем пиво и сардельки. Оброс и пахну. Протянул в подвал кабель, теперь у 

меня выделенная линия. Взломал сайт майкрософт, положил туда русскую бесплатную 

копию Windows98. Странно такая серьезная компания, а элементарные программы 

приходится искать по переходам в метро. 

День двадцать шестой. 

Перевел себе из швейцарского банка 2 миллиона фунтов, купил на них бункер и 

аппаратуру. Живу полной жизнью. Hа работу забил. 

День двадцать одна тысяча триста шестьдесят девятый. 

Отключился от интернета. Выключил компьютер. Узнал, 

что телевизор называется монитором и что такое ламер. Умер.  

----------

## eugrus

По мере нахождения, буду признателен за сабмит в ODP: Russian: Компьютеры: Программное обеспечение: Операционные системы: Юмор

----------

